# needing help & advice losing root or have lost root



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello. My. Fellow. ROOTZWIKI. My. Device. Is. A droid x. I was. Looking. In my super users. App. & accidentally clicked. On a couple. Of apps. I'm pretty. Sure. That. I didn't. Delete. WIRELESS TETHER. & DROID OVERCLOCK. but. Never. The less. The apps. Disappeared. From the super 
user. I redownloaded. Both. Apps. Wireless tether. & Droid OVERCLOCK. Both. Came back. NOT ROOTED. I. Rerooted. With. Z4root. & GINGERBREAK. Also. My. Titanium pro. & Droid reboot. Apps. Still work. Just as I'm still Rooted. I need. Help. Rerooting. So. That. I can. Get. My. WIRELESS TETHER. & DROID OVERCLOCK. Back. That. Tether. Is 1. Of my. Most. Important. Apps. I feel. Really. Messed. Up. About. Losing. It. THANK. YOU. ALL.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Are.you.sure.you.didn't.just.revoked.the.SU.permissions.for.those.apps.?.?.?


----------



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Not. Sure. All. I know. Is that. Now. Any rooted. Apps. That. I.download. will not work. Only. The. Ones. That. Are. Still left. On. My. Phone. Work. As..rooted apps.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

poontab said:


> Are.you.sure.you.didn't.just.revoked.the.SU.permissions.for.those.apps.?.?.?


This is what is sounds like happened, go into the SU app and see if those apps still have SU permissions.

It took me forever to read that because I had to stop after every word...


----------



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

OK. I did those apps ( wireless tether & Droid OVERCLOCK) are not long in. Su.. so they. No longer have SU.. permission. Somehow. They were. DELETED from the super user app. & I'm not sure. How. I'm Goto data wipe& start. Over. 
Thank. You
.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

You shouldnt need to wipe and start over. Just give them the proper permission. If they do not even show up on the list just try opening the app and then they should show up or it will ask for permission and then give it.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

whats up with the period after each word? lol


----------



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

I've tried to check the SU PERMISSION on those rooted apps it appears that. They. Were deleted accidentally. & now even after I have redownloaded them back I cannot grant them SU.PERM cause they aren't. Rooted. Or the droid x isn't allowing. Any more rooted apps. & they. Aren't. Showing. Up in the SU APP to be granted. Any permissions. Thanks. But. Now. I'm considering doing. The data. Wipe. I. Just need. To know. How. To save my pictures


----------



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

I wiped data & rerooted all is well will no longer allow app Manager shut down my rooted apps thank you all


----------

